# shore catfishing



## bigcatman (May 31, 2005)

starting a vote on best lakes for catfishing from shore in ohio:B


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Spencer Lake


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

My top lakes are..

1.Senaca
2.Clendening
3.Tappen


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

This ought to be a interesting thread to watch for a newbe like me


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

1. Spencer
2. Saltfork
3. Charles Mills


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

around my area its deer creek,paint creek and rocky fork.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Ohio River
Piedmont
Salt Fork 
Tappan
Mosquito


----------



## Ohiomedic (Apr 3, 2008)

spencer lake


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Maybe we should ask Katfish and MMagis??  

Apparently its nowhere around Dayton....., Ill wait for the outcome and then start making roadtrips to your home waters  

Salmonid


----------



## saugeyeslayer1 (Oct 9, 2004)

tappen,atwood,and clendening


----------



## nate21088 (Apr 13, 2008)

Last year me and my brother went to pleasnt hill every weekend and got alot of cats the biggest was a 44in blue but this year havent got one over 17in


----------



## rolland (Jan 8, 2008)

ive got a ton of channels this year at milton.


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Rolland, Try fishing off the Kazebo?


----------



## gbourne (May 21, 2008)

Where is the Gazebo


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

gbourne said:


> Where is the Gazebo


Off Rt 18 (Mahoning Ave) go over the bridge, on the left there is a small parking lot beside condo apps. If you happen to start passing up food places and stores in town you have gone too far. Turn arround and it's on the right after the condos. You can see it from the bridge in the day.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Pleasently surprised to see Salt Fork on a couple guys list as I make it out there every once in a while


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Salt Fork is a great catfish lake there are alot of Monster Flatheads in there as well as brute channels...:B


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

My family and I rent a cabin once a year on average, thats probably not the best area to go after them, I have caught a few channels around there in the 1-1 1/2 pound range, I never knew that it was one of the better waters in the area though, I guess that says alot though considering some of the other waters in the area.


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Dunno about the best in the state but as far as central Ohio, its Hoover hands down IMO.


----------



## Pond Puppy (Apr 7, 2005)

1. Seneca
2. Salt Fork

I grew up fishing the shore of Seneca and that is where I cought my biggest catfish after taking a swim to retrieve my rod (I was 15). I've seen a lot of big fish pulled out of that lake. 

Last year I saw a guy pull a huge flattie out of Salt Fork so I know there are big ones there too.


----------



## 340RT (Jul 2, 2008)

I need a place to fish that is close to S.E. columbus.My wife and I usually fish O'shaughnesy and never get skunked.We also have great success at Salt Fork.I need a place closer to home.My big truck takes 50 dollars to get to our spots at O'shuaghnesy(north of home road).


----------



## SHADYCAT (May 27, 2008)

Dillion In Muskingum County


----------



## bowhunter9017 (Jul 20, 2007)

kiser lake in champain county


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Salt Fork and Seneca are both good. Salt Fork is getting hammered by jug fisherman pretty hard the last couple of years tho.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Dale Walborn Reservoir on the Portage/Stark County line has a decent Channel Catfishery!


----------

